# shaved havanese



## olivia14 (Dec 6, 2014)

So I took my new baby to the groomers yesterday. And the groomer said she would have to shave her all the way down because she was so matted.
I said ok please do what is right for her. I have only owned this baby for 3 days. Anyway it took about 1 and half hours for her grooming. When I went to pick her up she was sure enough....bald! She sure looks a lot different but the hair will grow back. I put a little shirt on her and she has a coat to go outside. I need some more clothes for her. The groomer said she was so matted up that it was like taking a matted coat off of her. with all her hair she looks havaneese but when she is shaved with this long wispy white tale people continue to say she is cute but what kind of dog is that. when I say havaneese they go "what"?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

olivia14 said:


> So I took my new baby to the groomers yesterday. And the groomer said she would have to shave her all the way down because she was so matted.
> I said ok please do what is right for her. I have only owned this baby for 3 days. Anyway it took about 1 and half hours for her grooming. When I went to pick her up she was sure enough....bald! She sure looks a lot different but the hair will grow back. I put a little shirt on her and she has a coat to go outside. I need some more clothes for her. The groomer said she was so matted up that it was like taking a matted coat off of her. with all her hair she looks havaneese but when she is shaved with this long wispy white tale people continue to say she is cute but what kind of dog is that. when I say havaneese they go "what"?


Ha! A lot of people don't have a clue what a Havanese is, so don't be surprised if you still get that reaction after her hair grows back! 

You did the right thing for her. Now you can start taking care of her hair properly from scratch. And I bet she's a cutie even without hair! 

There is a thread on the forum where a groomer who used to post here regularly purposely shaved her Havanese, and then let him grow out, giving us weekly (or maybe monthly&#8230; I can't remember for sure!) updates on him growing out, so people had an idea of what to expect. I'll try to find it for you.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Here it is:

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=17428&highlight=Louis


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations! She is very cute... The hair will grow back and she will be a fluffy puppy again. My groomer would say this the perfect time to start from the beginning. I would invest in a Chris Christensen slicker brush, butter comb and face & feet comb. When they are puppies it is pretty easy to keep them mat free if combed every day. Before she goes to the groomers again make sure she is mat free or she may be shaved again. I would find a groomer where you can stay and watch the grooming. There is a lot great grooming tips here on HF. Enjoy your new baby girl


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Good advice to buy quality tools, and CC is the best! But I would not use a slicker on a shaved dog… it's too sharp against the skin. For the time being just comb her… even though she won't really need it for a while, if you start doing it every day now, she'll be used to the process by the time her hair is long enough for it to be critical!


----------



## olivia14 (Dec 6, 2014)

Thank you Krandall for the link I can't wait to look at it!! What a nice thing this groomer did to let us know how your dog will be after she is buzzed.

Thank you Heather...I wish I took a peak while she was being groomed. She said it was like taking a coat off of her..she was that matted up.


----------



## olivia14 (Dec 6, 2014)

*great photos in link!*

Thank you now I have an idea how fast my baby's hair will grow after her being shaved.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Your right Karen about the slicker being not a good thing now. I was just thinking about the future. Truffles is 13 months and I really only need a comb except a slicker for her paws. Scout is definitely a slicker kind of guy


----------



## olivia14 (Dec 6, 2014)

Thank you everyone for great advice! And what comb & brush to get.
I brush her every morning I am trying to get a routine going here.


----------



## olivia14 (Dec 6, 2014)

*Karen*

what is a CC?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

olivia14 said:


> what is a CC?


CC is Chris Christensen. Many if not most of us have tried other, less expensive grooming tools. In the end, almost everyone ends up tossing the cheaper tools and going with Chris Christensen. They really are far superior to anything that you can get locally.

I usually get my grooming supplies from Cherrybrook, though there are other companies that carry CC products too.

If I were you, for now I'd get:

This wood pin brush: http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cf...vname/Chris_Christensen_Wood_Pin_Brushes_20mm

These Butter Combs (5" fine/coarse face comb and 7 /12" fine/coarse comb): http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cf...catid/358/vname/Chris_Christensen_Buttercombs

I can't really recommend a CC slicker&#8230; I have a couple, but by far my favorite slicker is this one: 
http://www.lespoochs.com/brushDetail.asp?inpItemCode=BS%

But you won't need a slicker for a while, and if you're planning on keeping her in a puppy cut, you may never need a slicker at all.


----------



## olivia14 (Dec 6, 2014)

Karen you are so very helpful! I use to own yorkies & I did what you said I got the cheaper brush & comb & they never really worked as good as my groomers or breeder's combs & brushes. I just never knew what to get or where to get a good comb. I just never knew what a slicker was either..lol...I thought it was a rain coat! well, now I know it is a certain kind of brush...and yes you're right I plan on keeping her in a puppy cut. So do you think a good comb would be the way to go or a brush? Thanks so much!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

olivia14 said:


> Karen you are so very helpful! I use to own yorkies & I did what you said I got the cheaper brush & comb & they never really worked as good as my groomers or breeder's combs & brushes. I just never knew what to get or where to get a good comb. I just never knew what a slicker was either..lol...I thought it was a rain coat! well, now I know it is a certain kind of brush...and yes you're right I plan on keeping her in a puppy cut. So do you think a good comb would be the way to go or a brush? Thanks so much!!


You will need both. Even a Havanese in a puppy cut is likely ro get matted unless groomed regularly. You can get away with LESS grooming with a puppy cut... With most dogs, maybe once or twice a week, though a curly coated Hav is going to need it more often. Your combs will be your every day go-to tools, but you will also use the brush to fluff her coat as you blow dry her after her baths.


----------



## olivia14 (Dec 6, 2014)

Got it now!! thanks again.


----------

